# Mallard/Pintail Hybrid at Hall's Bayou Ranch!



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

*Brewer's Duck (thanks Capn) at Hall's Bayou Ranch!*

Here are a few pics of a really cool looking hybrid that was taken by one of the guys about 3 weeks ago. He is now hanging in the lodge and is definitely a peculiar looking fella!

Congratulations to Bobby on baggin this unique bird!

Enjoy the pics!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Looks more like a Brewer's duck fff. Cool bird either way!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

neither one guys! It an endangered Duck from south america. Sure hope the warden doesn't see that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Check out this link fff... Almost a spittin image.

http://fog.ccsf.cc.ca.us/~jmorlan/brdu.htm


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Great call there Capn!!! I hadn't even thought about it bein anything other than the Mallard/Pintail cross, but sure nuff! Look around a bit and it is a dead ringer for a Brewer's Duck!


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Cappy's on the $$$ as usual..:tongue: 

Oxx


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

The most impresive thing about that whole deal is how you managed to get it mounted in just three weeks !


Who did it ?


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

*Just for comparison sake.......*

Wow, very cool duck, would love to take one of those guys, kudos Capn for the heads up.

Just for comparison sake here's a mallard x pintail we took a coupla years back.


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

m m m...the great sluty mallard! Those boys will get after anything that flies! Great kill and mount fff.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

EndTuition said:


> The most impresive thing about that whole deal is how you managed to get it mounted in just three weeks !
> 
> Who did it ?


The ranch manager does alot of taxidermy work. He lives on-site at the lodge, so usually has a pretty quick turn-around. I wish he'd hire out to do other folks mounts, but he pretty much sticks to just doin em for the lodge.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

that's a pretty duck Huntingguy has mounted


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

neckdeep said:


> that's a pretty duck Huntingguy has mounted


I AGREE!!! That is a beautiful bird! The one that I posted up isn't all that pretty, just more of a unique lookin critter than anything.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL bird Eddie! That would be a dream bird for me.

Were the feet really yellow on it? I would have thought they would be either gray or orange... but of course the taxi could have painted it the wrong color. Just an awesome bird right there!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Somebody slap a green on huntinguy for me... I gots to spread around the love first.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

capn said:


> Somebody slap a green on huntinguy for me... I gots to spread around the love first.


He hath been slapped!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

capn said:


> Were the feet really yellow on it? I would have thought they would be either gray or orange... but of course the taxi could have painted it the wrong color.


Ding Ding Ding! Correct again Brodie! His feet were bright orange like the mallards. These were preliminary pics and he went back to the taxi and got his feet oranged hehe.

Very neat duck, I've posted his pics on here before. Unfortunately I can't claim the duck, truly a "blind kill", 4 guys, three "mallards" came right straight up the pipe, we all raised and shot once, I cut twice. The dog never picked him up, one of the guys in the blind said "hold the dog I think I see jewelry" nope an even better prize. I was hunting with a friend of mine and his son, and I'd brought a guest too.........so the bird went home with him and I got the pics......I'll eventually wind up with him in my office though


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I'd take either one of the ducks posted on this thread over a banded duck ANY day.


----------



## SEtxDUkiller (Feb 1, 2006)

Here is a pic of another Mallard/Pintail cross. This one was killed near Winnie. Neat looking bird.


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

capn said:


> I'd take either one of the ducks posted on this thread over a banded duck ANY day.


I completely agree with that Capn. That is a rare kill. The only better thing would be a banded mix...oh well, that will never happen!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

So if you kill a hybrid, what part of the limit does it apply to? Does it count as your 1 pintail?


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

Just talked to the gw. He said it is a 50 / 50 type of deal if it looks more like a mallard then call it a mallard, and if it looks more like a sprig then call it a pinnie. Another tid bit of info he added was that they will not write a ticket for something like that because it is not cut and dry and can be argued either way.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I don't think it's considered a species necessarily, but I wouldn't count it towards any one specie's individual limit. It would just be an "other" duck. Now, the Brewer's duck got it's name because it was originally believed to be it's own species, just a rather rare one. That's why you have the old Audobon paintings of them. But, we know now that it isn't a species but a gadwall x mallard hybrid.

The place where I'd be real careful would be a hybrid that includes a mottled duck in the mix. The regulations around dusky ducks has some language in there that includes mottled ducks, mexican ducks, black ducks, and their hybrids. I think it's technically supposed to close the door on shooting mexican ducks and calling them hybrids, but the way it's written leads me to believe that a mottled x mallard hybrid better count as your Hunter's Choice bird. That's a pretty frequently seen hybrid, too, and many times it can be tough or impossible to tell the difference between them and a mexican duck.


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

see the edit up top


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey capn, how the mallards cross with mottled ducks? I was under the impression that mottled ducks generally don't migrate or if so not very far. I would think the mallards would be long gone before they start doing the nasty.


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

JJ...there are a few resident mallards in the area and more as you go north. That is one way.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

justletmein said:


> Hey capn, how the mallards cross with mottled ducks? I was under the impression that mottled ducks generally don't migrate or if so not very far. I would think the mallards would be long gone before they start doing the nasty.


Well, put it this way. Two season ago, on opening day of teal season, I sat a big fat greenhead in the spread out in the middle of the Anahuac Wildlife Refuge. You get mallards from two sources - a.) some wild mallards just don't leave and b.) semi-wild mallards that don't go too far. Look at the huge year round mallard numbers on the south end of lake Conroe, those are your semi-wild birds. They don't just stay on the lake or golf course or around boat ramps though, they might leave with a flock of wild birds but never migrate with them, or they might spot that hen mottled flying by and pair up with her.

According to the wildlife biologists I talked to at ANWR, there are more non-migratory mallards showing up in their marsh every year, and as a result they find more mottled duck hens with hybrid broods. Really the only way you can tell the difference is the speculum having white bars fore and aft, other than that they typically look just like mottled ducks (hence the similarity to mexican ducks). Adults sometimes get a little green in the head and a lighter colored belly.

And this is a weird one, but last year in Rockport out on an island in the middle of the bay, way away from anywhere domestics would be, we shot a hen mallard that was paired up with a drake mottled duck. Who knows, but I bet she would have stayed with that drake since there were no other mallards to head north with.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Ah I wasn't thinking of localized mallards, didn't realize there were so many.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

There really aren't all that many apart from lakes and parks... it's just that there also aren't all that many mottled ducks. I've never seen a cross personally, but know several that have. It's bad enough that the biologists are worried about it.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Capn the duckoligist! LOL should I go pull up some trick mounts from the fuge capn?


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Everybody gets lucky sometimes!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Crack*

Those ducks look like they're on quack.
Cross breading, next they'll be mating with chickens.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

"Those ducks look like they're on quack.
Cross breading, next they'll be mating with chickens."

Happens all the time... we call their offspring coots... LOL!!!

(Sorry - couldn't resist.)


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Happens all the time... we call their offspring coots... LOL!!!


Thats good! I just wish they would taste like chickens!


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

i have several resident mallards that stay in our lake all year, they wont even fly when chased,, and i have this ugly cross..that mallard pintail cross is georgous , great mount.Mike


----------



## Conti (Jun 30, 2005)

Oh, by the way! Bobby wasn't the only one to shot that EXACT bird, it was a "WE" bird, the reason I know is because I was one of the "WE" who shot it! Anyway, just trying to get a little love myself. Jamie, I appreciate the mount pictures, I haven't been back to the lodge in awhile to see it yet. Mike Hernandez (Oh, by the way, we have already figured out that it was a Gadwall/Mallard cross)


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

So is it a Gallard or a Madwall? LOL.


----------



## cncman (Sep 12, 2005)

Im still waiting on my snow goose /teal hybrid coming back from the taxi! Thinking of calling it a sneal, Tracing the history of the bird it was found that the mother hen died laying the egg. Oh, and I still hate Christmas! Thanks again for B&C capn, make sure you put me down for next year!


----------



## NechesBobcat (Feb 2, 2007)

I didn't know that ducks could cross like that. I guess so since there are so many different looking mallards. I wonder if a pintail and a wood duck could cross?????


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

Picture of a Black Duck drake and Mallard hen I got a picture of last week out in New Mexico.










Then one of their offspring showed up.


----------

